# Timing a 2460 Long 95mm Diesel



## ktbowles (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a Long 2460 Tractor with a 95mm Diesel. Just had the head gasket replaced and head worked, but now the 'mobile mechanic' has disapeared and the engine won't run. I've cleaned and bled the injectors, so getting fuel and the engine almost starts, but doesn't really fire.
Is this a timing issue? How do I check/reset the timing?
Thanks for your answers!


----------

